# 2007 X250 Ducato Battery/Alternator



## Stokewalker (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear MH chums, getting slightly hacked off with starting issues with my 2007 Ducato based Swift Bolero...and obviously it's a common theme.
Made the mistake when I bought the van of leaving in storage for a month..surprise, surprise the battery was flat. Managed to jump start and told myself not to leave for more than 2 weeks. This has worked..just (Really slow turnover) until today when it was back to jump leads (which I now always have in car boot when driving to the storage compound).
Started immediately with jump leads..but a couple of minutes later all the instrument lights started flashing & engine revs surging until it finally coughed spluttered & finally died..right in the entrance to the compound..which didn't make me very popular.
RAC man arrived to deduce that the battery wasn't getting any charge from the alternator - both the red battery light & yellow engine light were glowing which perhaps supports his theory..
Anyway, I wanted to get opinions before shelling out on a new alternator..any body had any similar experiences?
Also need to be clear what to disconnect within reason if leaving van for 2 weeks...reverse camera monitor, radio..I think the trip display remains on even with the ignition off? Anything else?

Thanks

Stokes


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd be tempted to get a second opinion before paying for a new alternator. Hopefully an auto electrician would be able to diagnose quite quickly.

I've got a 2008 Bolero and tend to start it every couple of weeks but have gone 5-6 weeks and started it without a problem and that inculdes having a Cat 1 alarm installed. 

There was an issue on some vans of that era where the reverse camera was fed off a permanent live and not off a switched live. This meant that the infra red lighting in the camera was permanently draining the battery. I believe you can quickly check this by looking at the camera in the dark and seeing if there are any red lights illuminated.

Phil


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You need to remove the earth connection from the starter battery. That solves the problem.
details are in the instruction book.
You need to lock the front doors first and then exit through the rear door.
I would suspect that your battery is now U/S if it has been left discharged for some time.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Your battery has definitely had it by the sound of it,I had the same problem with my old Swift Escape,once the battery has drained badly there's no way back,never had this problem with two old Eldiss or my Burstner.....as it says in the handbook disconnect the earth lead if your leaving it standing or fit a solar panel.....fit a new battery and then check the alternator charge.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Isolate*

Hi,
I fitted a batt isolation switch in the - lead and had no probs since

And yes if your alarm is deactivated so be it - wont work with a flat battery anyway

The factory fitted security will stop the van being started so remove all yer good stuff

If you have ehu then no problem alarm will work and a charger will keep the battery ok

Ray


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please consider carefully before isolating the battery. If you have an alarm system, will it still be active?
Alternators can be re-built or you may have an exchange service instead of buying outright. Perhaps taking it off and getting it to another auto-electrician for testing would be a good move.
I had this problem in France and within half-an-hour it was stripped, tested and replacement components laid out on a workbench. I am sure the same can be done in the UK.
If you do have a trickle discharge to some component and it is not possible to leave the van on an electrical hook-up, perhaps you could consider a solar panel to keep the battery topped up. It is pretty dull where I live today but I was still getting some backup from the solar panel.

Alan


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Our Peugeot Boxer self build will be stood for 4 months from Tuesday as we set off for Spain but using the Car/Caravan. The roof mounted solar panel charges up the leisure battery so I have put a fused connection from the LB to the vehicle battery. The solar panel is now treating them as one and wil hopefully keep them both topped up.

Mike


----------



## Stokewalker (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks...hopefully the battery won't be gone if I was driving a couple of weeks ago? Will probably get an auto electrician out to have a look.
Of course the vans under warranty so will be onto Webbs - they told me they fitted a new battery in June...but it's difficult to get them to react in a reasonable time..I've had to talk to them quite a few times since I bought the van - I think they think I'm trying to wind them up!
So it will be up to me to find the solution.

Stokes


----------



## Stokewalker (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry Guys, forgot to ask..
I don't really want to have to disconnect the battery every time I leave the van in storage for a couple of weeks, so I think what you're saying is..it's either an isolation switch or solar panels.
As I'm not particularly handy, can those of you who have these things recommend people to contact on Supply & fit?

Thanks again..
Stokes


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Stokewalker said:


> Thanks for the replies folks...hopefully the battery won't be gone if I was driving a couple of weeks ago? Will probably get an auto electrician out to have a look.
> Of course the vans under warranty so will be onto Webbs - they told me they fitted a new battery in June...but it's difficult to get them to react in a reasonable time..I've had to talk to them quite a few times since I bought the van - I think they think I'm trying to wind them up!
> So it will be up to me to find the solution.
> 
> Stokes


The problem is that it does not matter how new the battery is if it is left discharged for more than a few days it will sulphate up and be useless. If that is the case it is unlikely that the suppliers will replace it without charge.


----------

